# Cub 1550 vs Craftsman DGC6500



## cognitosum (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been a cheap fool mowing 2 acres with a push mower that is now falling apart. I have some hills with 30 degree grade and a driveway that is about 100 yds. I live in Minnesota. I have 6 kids 11 & under. Money is an issue, but quality is too. Last winter I got to work only thanks to a neighbor with a four wheeler with a plow.
I want something that will work & last, but be versitile.
I plan to use the tractor on the other 4+ acres pulling down trees, hauling dirt, junk etc. Poss. some tilling in the next 3 years too.
Any wise advice to a novice would be greatly appreciated.

My dad has a smaller Craftsman that he uses on a regular residential yard that has a very loose steering column. Should this affect my decision? My father-in-law is a die hard Craftsman (though most of what he owns was actually made in America).
Help!!!:usa:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hummmmm. when I first read your post I thought you were going to ask about opinions comparing the two tractors you listed. After seeing the list of chores you want to accomplish I honestly don't think either will work for you. especially when you say you want to pull down trees. I was doing that this weekend with my Case SC but I wouldn't even attempt that with my Gravely rider and it is much stronger than either rider you listed. My Case is an old field tractor made to pull farm machinery and it struggled on anything bigger than about 6-8" in diameter.

If you are able to maintain an older tractor you can sometimes find good deals on CUT sized diesels or Ford 8n's but if not you might need to shorten your wish list. Sorry for the downer.

Andy


----------

